# Any Disney Discounts?



## JLB (Nov 11, 2006)

Jenny wants to know if anyone can get us any Disney discounts?


----------



## blr666 (Nov 11, 2006)

We can't get it for you but when we got it a couple of years ago, a friend of a friend who worked for IBM got it for us at a discount.  It was much better than the mousesavers newsletter and mapleleaf discounts.  I heard that employees of Bank of America and also the military get good discounts.  Good Luck.


----------



## Mimi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Disney Discounts*

I just found Disney discounts on the Interval International website.


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 12, 2006)

*Compare aplles to apples &...*



			
				Mimi said:
			
		

> I just found Disney discounts on the Interval International website.


I went to the II site. I compared the cost of a 7 day Disney no-expiry adult ticket on II site with that of a 7 day Disney no-expiry adult ticket on the Ticketmania site and voila a $27 difference not consideration S&H.  II was more expensive.  One needs to shop around for the best price.

frenchieinme


----------



## JLB (Nov 13, 2006)

How about Federal employees?

One in our party is with the USPS.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 13, 2006)

blr666 said:
			
		

> We can't get it for you but when we got it a couple of years ago, a friend of a friend who worked for IBM got it for us at a discount.  It was much better than the mousesavers newsletter and mapleleaf discounts.  I heard that employees of Bank of America and also the military get good discounts.  Good Luck.



Any corporation who works with Disney - Epcot - gets a great discount - not to mention a place to relax in the parks.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 13, 2006)

AAA members get a discount

but go look here

www.mousesavers.com

now you might get a special discount that is better -but if you do please write her. She likes to have all the discounts.

she quit working with

www.ticketmania.com - they now have their own list - so get on their email list as well as hers.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 13, 2006)

forgot this man on the dis boards - got some excellent discounts for Polyn plus tickets. the best I have seem in quite a while.

http://tikiman2001.homestead.com/


----------



## acesgame (Nov 14, 2006)

*only disney??*

I found(on another board) cheap tickets to Universal and Islands of adventure
WWW.ticketmaster.com/promo/30432
password is 1EMERIL
2day / 2park pass for 67.10
have fun in orlando!


----------



## Spence (Nov 14, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Jenny wants to know if anyone can get us any Disney discounts?


I'm not sure if these are good prices or not, if they are and you want quotes for other #Days JLB, let me know.


> 7-Day Base (adult) 204.50
> 7-Day Base (child: 3-9) 168.50
> 7-Day Base w/ No Exp. (adult) 292.00
> 7-Day Base w/ No Exp. (child) 256.00
> ...


----------



## JLB (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

We are looking for one or two days, probably just for the girls (I haven't taken a survey).  That would be 3 adults and two youngins, 7 and 2.

The rest of the time we will try to grab some of those tubes at OL River Island!


----------



## Spence (Nov 14, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> We are looking for one or two days, probably just for the girls (I haven't taken a survey).  That would be 3 adults and two youngins, 7 and 2.
> The rest of the time we will try to grab some of those tubes at OL River Island!


3-Day is the smallest I have access to.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 14, 2006)

JLB,

If you're just wanting to go to the Magic Kingdom, the special events evenings at the Magic Kingdom are a nice option. 

Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is going on now through December. They have advance purchase nights that save you $6.00 and with tax they run $42.55 for an adult and $34.03 for a child age 3-9. 

The Princess and Pirates special event evenings start in January and run through March (it's a little cheaper than the Christmas Party) and sounds like a nice way to see the Magic Kingdom and have a special evening without it costing an arm or a leg.

The hours are usually 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 midnight. But when we've showed up at 5:30 in the past for the Not So Scary Halloween Party or the Christmas party, Disney has always let us go in early. 

Here's a link from Deb Wills' All Ears site with links for both events:

http://www.allearsnet.com/tp/hol_mk.htm
http://www.allearsnet.com/tp/mk/pirateprincess.htm


----------



## JLB (Nov 14, 2006)

We'll be there Christmas week.

I Googled this question and the first commercial site on the google page offered one-day passes 2 for $25.

I called and the first words said after I said what I was calling about were _Westgate Resorts_  

Jenny was searching last night and she hung up on the same one.

I've found that books telling you how to save money at Disney are also popular.  Information on how to save without spending to learn seems to be pretty scarce.


----------



## GreenMum (Nov 14, 2006)

This site has decent looking prices & free SH.

http://www.undercovertourist.com/un.../attractions/tickets/?AID=5527166&PID=1829890


----------



## JLB (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm finding that almost all the commercial sites on google lead to Westgate.

At 2 for $25, it's almost worth subjecting ourselves to that abuse once again, the first we did being almost 20 years ago!


----------



## JLB (Nov 14, 2006)

That site starts with 3-day passes.  We may not want that much Disney.



			
				GreenMum said:
			
		

> This site has decent looking prices & free SH.
> 
> http://www.undercovertourist.com/un.../attractions/tickets/?AID=5527166&PID=1829890


----------



## JLB (Nov 14, 2006)

That would be nice but the last date is 12/20.



			
				littlestar said:
			
		

> JLB,
> 
> If you're just wanting to go to the Magic Kingdom, the special events evenings at the Magic Kingdom are a nice option.
> 
> ...


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 15, 2006)

Disney is trying to discourage 1 or 2 days....

http://ticketmania.biz/shop/One_and_Two_Tickets.asp

you can get a 7 day ticket for $209
http://www.ticketmania.com/Special_Tickets.shtml


----------



## JLB (Nov 15, 2006)

$71!

They're doing a good job.   



			
				spiceycat said:
			
		

> Disney is trying to discourage 1 or 2 days....
> 
> http://ticketmania.biz/shop/One_and_Two_Tickets.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 16, 2006)

*Westgate & JLB???*



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> I'm finding that almost all the commercial sites on google lead to Westgate.
> 
> At 2 for $25, it's almost worth subjecting ourselves to that abuse once again, the first we did being almost 20 years ago!



Go for it JLB.   This will be sweet payback for you at Westgate.  Oh how I would like to be a fly on the wall on that sales presentation.  

frenchieinme


----------



## JLB (Nov 16, 2006)

I have discussed this option with my better half and the extended family participating in Gris' next family vacation, and I don't think you have to worry about morphing into flydom, ala Jeff Goldblum.   

It seems to be unanimous that all would prefer to pay $71 and spend endless hours standing in lines than to spend two hours with Mr. Seagull's sharks, so that we could pay $12.50 to spend endless hours standing in lines the next day.

But, for those who marvel at the billions he has amassed  (or maybe it is not several billions, but just a few), all one has to do is look at how many innocents' entry into Orlando is via the many websites under his control.
- - - - - -
David Siegel, Time-Share King & Barterer Extraordinaire, Still Working On Palatial Estate

_"In a past issue of BarterNews we reported on the bartering efforts of David Siegel, the time-share king located in Orlando. He’s now two years into building his 90,000-square-foot Florida palace named Versailles. The home will sport an indoor hockey rink with its own Zamboni, four swimming pools (one Olympic-sized), a health spa with massage rooms, a stadium tennis court seating 200 spectators, a full-sized baseball diamond, and a two-lane bowling alley."_

http://www.barternews.com/archive/10_18_05.htm
- - - - - -
BTW, when you google him you also find links to Bugsy!  
- - - - - -
If I'm not mistaken, the highest divorce settlement in the State of Florida is still the one to his ex-wife, Bettie. 





			
				frenchieinme said:
			
		

> Go for it JLB.   This will be sweet payback for you at Westgate.  Oh how I would like to be a fly on the wall on that sales presentation.
> 
> frenchieinme


----------

